# november 14 2011



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

small an slow nite for 2 hr until i hit this [/ATTACH] 25 1/2 inches 10lbs


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Now that's a doormat congrats


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gator nice fish. You should have joined the gigging contest on the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection site. Check it out in the gigging section. You would have 1st place with that fish and some very nice prizes. Congrats
Mon. night was slow and saw alot on small fish when you could get out of the wind. I had 3 over 20 inches and a mixed bag. Will post a pic later.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

i will have to check that out didnt know aout it


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish, need to try this sometime it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Yowser! :thumbsup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Very Nice Fish! 

You would be out front in the contest - big time.


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a good flatty!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Gator - nice fish, and good head shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice Fish !!!!


----------

